# Boot Scooting Heeler



## Co-Jack (Sep 5, 2015)

Before I start my post, I'm going to give a brief run through of my Blue's tushy troubles and resolutions.


1. Coccidia- metronidazole, and given the all clear
2. Whipworms-two rounds of PANCUR. Poop foats. All clear
3.Giardia-a third round of PANCUR. 6 mos of poop floats. All clear.
4. Evacuated her anal sacs, all seems to be in good working order. And she doesn't like having her anal sacs evacuated one bit!

* just bc I'm feeling a bit defensive, she came to us as an adult, from a breeder. Her breeder owns a working farm. Gyp is quite the poop knows some high quality poop when she smells it. This stuff happens on working farms. Even more so when you're a little blue cattle dog poop muncher.

Onto my question. All of this began with this horrendous gas. It was so loud one time, I actually thought she dragged a plastic tarp in the yard. Yeah, no. It was her butt making that noise. And lets not forget the butt dragging!

The ridiculously loud gas is gone. The poop that smells so bad it can still gag you from the trunk, wrapped in 3 Ziploc bags, is gone. No whip worms (her heart worm pill or maybe it's her flea pill keeps those buggers at bay).

And still, she drags her butt! I've added some of the doggy fiber chews, every time I've cleaned her tushy today, no poop or dingle berries. And still she drags her butt. 

Does anyone have any ideas of what else can be done for her? I really want new carpet!


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Have you considered changing her food? My parents' dog had terrible gas and did the butt dragging, and they switched his food from something cheap to a higher-quality grain-free food, and that took care of the problem. He was a farm dog so of course he got into things every once in a while, lol, but it wasn't every single day of clearing the house anymore, haha. If she's clear of worms and her anal sacs are not infected or causing issues, I would start there.


----------



## Co-Jack (Sep 5, 2015)

Both my dogs eat Nulo Trim, it's supposed to be an excellent food with high fiber. Perhaps it's some sort of allergy?? Though I've never heard of a dogs anus itching as a symptom.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

"every time I've cleaned her tushy today"
Maybe her anus is irritated from being wiped often?
Or, from scooching on the rug too much.
Ask your vet for a cream.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

It could be an allergy, yes, or something that the dog just does not digest well. Even if its a high quality food, individual dogs may not digest it well or their guts just don't like a certain ingredient in it. Or, she could be consistently getting into something that causes a gas and digestive upset.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds like an allergy, is she having any skin issues?


----------

